# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  "έσπασε" ο βασικός αλγόριθμος κρυπρογράφησης των κινητών τηλεφώνων

## ntrits

> Title: *"έσπασε" ο βασικός αλγόριθμος κρυπρογράφησης των κινητών τηλεφώνων*
> Post by: *Jef* on *17:38 29/12/2009* Ομάδα ερευνητών πληροφορικής δημοσίευσε λεπτομέρειες για το μυστικό αλγόριθμο κρυπτογράφησης με τον οποίο προστατεύεται το απόρρητο των κλήσεων κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Ζητά τώρα από τη βιομηχανία να ισχυροποιήσει το σύστημα, καθώς θεωρεί ότι οι υποκλοπές είναι πλέον πρακτικά εφικτές.
> _διαβάστε όλο το άρθρο εδώ:_ http://10.101.10.202/index.php/the-n...ilecryptocrack (http://10.101.10.202/index.php/the-n...ilecryptocrack)
> 
> *Διαβάστε ακόμα...*
> 
> Δημοσίευση λογισμικού ανοικτού κώδικα και δημοσίων δεδομένων από το υπ.Οικονομικών
> http://10.101.10.202/index.php/the-n...12-29-15-30-07 (http://10.101.10.202/index.php/the-n...12-29-15-30-07)
> 
> ...


.

----------

